# Matthew 16:19



## INsearch (Jul 21, 2009)

I was wondering what the basic protestant interpretation of this verse would be? 


Matt 16:19 said:


> I will give you the keys of the kingdom of heaven; whatever you bind on earth will be[e] bound in heaven, and whatever you loose on earth will be[f] loosed in heaven.


I'm scrambling my brain over this


----------



## A.J. (Jul 21, 2009)

*Keys of the Kingdom of Heaven*

Joshua, here is the Reformed interpretation of the text. 



> *Heidelberg Catechism*
> 
> Lord's Day 31
> 
> ...


----------

